# Fiber glass tank



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

KI, colleagues.
When we moved to our actual house there was a bathroom whose WC tank was all mended. Recently I decided to change the tank but the WC model was too old to find a replacement and to put a new WC was so expensive without including the tile work reposition to match with the new one. I disassembled the WC and brought the tank to a autobody repair shop who work with fiber glass resin.
Using the broken pieces as models they made a new tank and a new cover. My wife completed the job with her sewing skills.:wink::wink::wink::laugh2:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That looks like a ladies only model Alexis. Beautiful job on the covers.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great Family job!
Sid


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

You are right, Charles.

That was my daugther´s room when she was single. Now, it will be for Sabrina.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I find this totally amazing . If I brought my toilet tank to a local body shop it would be at bare minimum of $1000 to make a reproduction from fibreglass . Be much cheaper to spend 50 bucks on a completely new toilet .

If you think I'm exaggerating , about 10 yeas ago we lowered some strand and it touched a cars roof leaving a 1" long scratch . That was a $500 bill


----------



## SusanneX16 (Nov 4, 2016)

You've used your skills the right way...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great result, Alexis.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I think putting the crack lines in there is hilarious.


----------

